# Madone Brake recall



## lewilson (Oct 12, 2011)

Just how long does it take a Trek LBS shop make the repairs on a Madone 5.2 2013 brake safety recall. It seems my local shop knew about the recall but didn't have the parts to fix it and no idea how long it would take because they had to notify Trek. Is this normal?


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Possibly. Shops that didn't sell a lot of Madones need to submit each claim in Treks B2B site and have the new brake sent out! Some shops received extra brakes, but not many extra. Plus, Trek did not have the brakes available for a while.

So, they may not be screwing with you! But, assuming Trek has brakes(believe they do), it should take a week or so, not longer!


----------



## RobertPettifer (Nov 24, 2012)

lewilson said:


> Just how long does it take a Trek LBS shop make the repairs on a Madone 5.2 2013 brake safety recall. It seems my local shop knew about the recall but didn't have the parts to fix it and no idea how long it would take because they had to notify Trek. Is this normal?


Mine took a couple of weeks. I found my frame number on the list myself and contacted my local dealer. They had to forward a photograph of my frame number and my purchase receipt to Trek. (So they could claim for the parts and labour?) A replacement brake was unavailable, presumably due to the recall, and took a week or so to arrive. So, I had to ride for a week only using my back brake :aureola: Replacement seems to work fine, but then so did the original!


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

My LBS is not the one that sold me my Madone. Had very little interest in helping me. I call Trek, They called the LBS, called me back, I needed to bring my bike to the LBS to get the serial number, then the LBS called me and needed me to bring the Madone back to get a photo of the serial number sticker. A week later they got the new brake in. Dropped off the bike for the recall replacement. Next day I picked up my Madone with the new brake. One more bit of info, the brake that came with the bike was white. The new one is black. The LBS says they are shipping the new brakes as black. Tomorrow I'm calling Trek to see what is going on. My Madone is a P1, This is the service we get?????


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I did the recall thing. Send a picture of the serial number? Really? I bought the damn bike from you guys. Isn't that enough? They never worked that well so I took it as a sign to switch to Shimano Ultegra aero brakes. MUCH BETTER! Get yourself the Dura Ace, Ultegra, or even 105 aero brakes and you will be a happy camper. If I was Keith Bontrager I'd be ashamed to have my name on these brakes.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, Got the black brake installed. Looks no better or worse then the white one the bike came with. Think I might like it better. Time will tell.


----------



## BostonGreg (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh man, that sucks! What exactly was the recall problem? Is this an issue on the '14 Madone?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

BostonGreg said:


> Oh man, that sucks! What exactly was the recall problem? Is this an issue on the '14 Madone?


http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Trek-Recalls-Madone-Bicycles/#remedy


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

y2kota said:


> My LBS is not the one that sold me my Madone. Had very little interest in helping me. I call Trek, They called the LBS, called me back, I needed to bring my bike to the LBS to get the serial number, then the LBS called me and needed me to bring the Madone back to get a photo of the serial number sticker. A week later they got the new brake in. Dropped off the bike for the recall replacement. Next day I picked up my Madone with the new brake. One more bit of info, the brake that came with the bike was white. The new one is black. The LBS says they are shipping the new brakes as black. Tomorrow I'm calling Trek to see what is going on. My Madone is a P1, This is the service we get?????


Your issues have NOTHING to do w/ Trek and everything to do w/ your apparently clueless dealer. 



dougrocky123 said:


> I did the recall thing. Send a picture of the serial number? Really? I bought the damn bike from you guys. Isn't that enough? They never worked that well so I took it as a sign to switch to Shimano Ultegra aero brakes. MUCH BETTER! Get yourself the Dura Ace, Ultegra, or even 105 aero brakes and you will be a happy camper. If I was Keith Bontrager I'd be ashamed to have my name on these brakes.


Why do you find it so odd that Trek (as well as many other companies that have online warranty programs) wants a photo of the serial #?


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Your issues have NOTHING to do w/ Trek and everything to do w/ your apparently clueless dealer.


Yes.





cxwrench said:


> Why do you find it so odd that Trek (as well as many other companies that have online warranty programs) wants a photo of the serial #?


Don't find it odd, its the dealer that's clueless after Trek told them that a photo is needed


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

y2kota said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd question whether they're telling you the truth about how they're dealing w/ this. You can't even submit a warranty claim (they're all done online) without attaching photos.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes I find it odd that I had to go out of my way to submit a photo of the serial number. After all I bought the bike from a Trek store and used a Trek credit card. Isn't that one reason why Trek doesn't sell over the internet, dealer support? Dealer support to me means bringing the bike in and having it repaired on the spot or at least the next day. Instead it was two weeks without the use of my pricey, to me, bike. Plus we are talking about a BRAKE recall. People can die if their brakes don't work. Trek should repair or replace any brake regardless if the bike has a serial number ( which my dealer should have had on file picture or not) or doesn't have a serial number and whether its the originial owner or the 10th owner.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Trek did not care about orig owner for the brake warranty! They did require a serial #(as they should) & any good Trek shop should know to take a pic for a warranty. When I dealt with brake warranties, I took a pic of S#, pic of brake and emailed it in. Brakes came quickly after initial wait for new ones to be in stock.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mpcbike said:


> Trek did not care about orig owner for the brake warranty! They did require a serial #(as they should) & any good Trek shop should know to take a pic for a warranty. When I dealt with brake warranties, I took a pic of S#, pic of brake and emailed it in. Brakes came quickly after initial wait for new ones to be in stock.


^ This ^ Any shop that sells Trek should know exactly how the warranty process works. It's about the most painless and easy to use in the industry. We've actually ended up having a couple extra brakes somehow, so if a warranty brake comes in we can replace it on the spot.


----------

